# جهاز مراقبة وظائف الأعضاء Physiological Monitor System



## سليمان الحيزان (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
هذا تقرير عن Patient monitor


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ سليمان الحيزان .

تحية طيبة .

المشاركة رائعة جزاك الله خيرا .

وننتظر مساهماتك الجديدة .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المجهود
ولكن اعتقد ان يوجد مشكله فى المرفق
ارجو اعاده رفعه فى المرفقات او رفعه على اى موقع اخر
شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## مصعب السروي (3 يناير 2008)

_*جزاك الله خيرا يابشهمندس 
اللهم انا نسئلك علما نافعا *_


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## glucose (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى الجندى (28 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك على هذه المساهمه الرائعه


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## toa1987 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*toa*

:14:_شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع_


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع فعلا تسلم هاليد


----------



## ليدي لين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا الجهاز من اهم اجهزة المستشفى وهناك شركة دراجر الالمانية المسئولة عنه


----------



## shadyqamar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزبلا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (6 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي سليمان..... وتسلم يديك وفعلا شاشة المراقبة من أهم الأجهزة في المستشفى
ووددت لو إستطعت أن أرى مشاركتك هذه!!!!!! لأنه كما يبدو أن هناك مشكله ... أتمنى تعديلها !!!!!
وشـــــــــــــــــــكــــــــرا لكـــــ أخــــــــــــــي ســــــــليمان


----------



## ابوريان44 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

تقرير مبسط وجميل وشكرا لك


----------

